# Probleme bei gcc Installation

## Takumo

Hallo! Wenn ich gcc (4.1.1) installiere möchte, kommt immer folgender Fehler:

```
gzipping man page: gfdl.7

gzipping man page: gpl.7

>>> Completed installing gcc-4.1.1 into /var/tmp/portage/gcc-4.1.1/image/

--------------------------- ACCESS VIOLATION SUMMARY ---------------------------

LOG FILE = "/var/log/sandbox/sandbox-sys-devel_-_gcc-4.1.1-9510.log"

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

open_wr:   /usr/lib/crt1.o

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

open_wr:   /usr/lib/crt1.o

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kawaya takumo # 
```

Wenn ich dann nachgucke (emerge world --newuse -pv) muss gcc immer noch installiert werden...

Woran liegt's?

----------

## b3cks

Was steht denn im angegebenem Logfile?

----------

## Takumo

```
unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

open_wr:   /usr/lib/crt1.o

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

open_wr:   /usr/lib/crt1.o

unlink:    /usr/lib/crt1.o

```

----------

## musv

Keine Ahnung, woran es bei Dir genau liegt.

Probier mal die folgenden Dinge bzw. die Kombination daraus:

FEATURES="-distcc -ccache -sandbox" emerge gcc

Im Normalfall solltest du die Sandbox nie ausschalten beim Installieren, aber kann sein, daß es in diesem Fall hilft. Bei mir waren meist distcc und ccache die Auslöser der Fehlermeldung. 

Weitere Idee: Hast du das USE-Flag "doc" drin? Das verursacht auch manchmal die komischsten Fehlermeldungen.

----------

## amne

 *musv wrote:*   

> Im Normalfall solltest du die Sandbox nie ausschalten beim Installieren, aber kann sein, daß es in diesem Fall hilft. Bei mir waren meist distcc und ccache die Auslöser der Fehlermeldung. 

 

Nein!

Die Sandbox soll man in folgenden Situationen ausschalten:

Grundsätzlich nie

Nur dann, wenn es wirklich als Problemlösung von einem Gentoo-Entwickler oder Gentoo-Dokue mpfohlen wird (Mir fällt dazu genau ein Beispiel ein).

Ansonsten passiert nämlich genau das, was die Sandbox eigentlich verhindern soll.

Takumo: Poste bitte dein emerge info, und (falls das nicht alles war) den gesamten Inhalt von /var/log/sandbox/sandbox-sys-devel_-_gcc-4.1.1-9510.log.

Zu welchem Ebuild gehört denn /usr/lib/crt1.o (qfile /usr/lib/crt1.o, gegebenenfalls brauchst du dazu app-portage/portage-utils)?

----------

## Takumo

Das war bereits der gesamte Inhalt von sandbox-sys-devel_-_gcc-4.1.1-9510.log.

```
Kawaya takumo # emerge info

*** Deprecated use of action 'info', use '--info' instead

Portage 2.1.1 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.4-r3, 2.6.17 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.5

Last Sync: Tue, 24 Oct 2006 04:00:03 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-java/java-config: 2.0.30

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.acm.cs.rpi.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.csie.mcu.edu.tw/gentoo http://modzer0.cs.uaf.edu/public/gentoo/ http://ftp.ceid.upatras.gr/pub/linux/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de la"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acc alsa amuled arts audiofile bitmap-fonts cdr cracklib divx4linux dri dvd dvdr dvdread elibc_glibc ffmpeg gphoto2 input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse java javascript jpeg kde linguas_de linguas_la mozilla mp3 ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin pcmcia png qt3 quicktime readline real ssl tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales video_cards_radeon win32codecs xorg zlib"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

Kawaya takumo # 
```

und

```
Kawaya takumo # emerge gcc -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.1  USE="nls (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc -fortran* -gcj -gtk (-hardened) -ip28 -ip32r10k -mudflap (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test% -vanilla" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Kawaya takumo #     
```

----------

## kurt

hallo,

ich stelle vermutlich eine dumme frage, warum schmeist du fortran aus den USE

gruss

kurt

----------

## amne

Hm, das sieht eigentlich alles ganz normal aus, seltsam. Mach bitte auf bugs.gentoo.org einen Bugreport auf, ich hoffe dort kann dir geholfen werden.

----------

## Takumo

 *kurt wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> ich stelle vermutlich eine dumme frage, warum schmeist du fortran aus den USE
> 
> gruss
> ...

 

keine ahnung *g*

ist das wichtig?

----------

## mrsteven

/usr/lib/crt1.o gehört zu sys-libs/glibc, falls das noch jemanden interessiert...  :Wink: 

Und das fehlende fortran sollte eigentlich nicht das Problem sein...  :Confused: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *kurt wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> ich stelle vermutlich eine dumme frage, warum schmeist du fortran aus den USE
> 
> gruss
> ...

 

Vielleicht weil es so in der KurzLeitfaden steht:

```
mybox ~ # emerge -vpe world

(Portage zeigt die Pakete und deren USE-Flags. Lassen Sie

uns, als Beispiel, ipv6 und fortran deaktivieren und userlocales und unicode

aktivieren)

mybox ~ # echo 'USE="nptl nptlonly -ipv6 -fortran userlocales unicode"' >> /etc/make.conf
```

fortan-Usfleg -->  Add Support for fortan (f77) ... Vermutung: Wenn dies ein Chiptyp ist den er nicht unterstützen muss... ist es überflüssig. Aber leider weiss ich auch nicht genau was fortan eigentlich ist.

----------

## firefly

fortran ist eine programmiersprache;)

----------

## mrsteven

 *firefly wrote:*   

> fortran ist eine programmiersprache;)

 

Ne, ein Dinosaurier...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## musv

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

>  *firefly wrote:*   fortran ist eine programmiersprache;) 
> 
> Ne, ein Dinosaurier... 

 

Allerdings die einzige Spezies dieser Art, die bisher überlebt hat. Gerade im Maschinenbaubereich sind da immernoch irgendwelche Sachen mit diesem Zeug am Laufen. Krieg ich zumindest von meinen holzfällerhemdentragenden Mitstudies ab und zu mal hören. 

Und es wird anscheinend werden auch wieder Leute gesucht, die diesen Dino noch bedienen können.

----------

